# Nitrocellulose Lacquer



## Matty (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello all! I'm curious if anyone knows some suppliers for some Nitrocellulose clear? I live in Ottawa Ontario and can't find any for the life of me. I'm taking a trip to the USA in may and was also curious if we are allowed to purchase it there and bring it back??


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Classic Instrument Lacquer


----------



## Matty (Mar 27, 2017)

Sweet! Thanks very much!! Sad that a bunch of us automotive painters and suppliers were stumped on finding some!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> Classic Instrument Lacquer


IIRC you need a commercial account to buy direct frpm Richelieu


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> IIRC you need a commercial account to buy direct frpm Richelieu


Tis true. I can supply Edmonton area people with a valid Richelieu account name. It probably wouldn't fly in Halifax or Ottawa though


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> Tis true. I can supply Edmonton area people with a valid Richelieu account name. It probably wouldn't fly in Halifax or Ottawa though


Halifax just got a big, new store too


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

Bond's Decor here in Ottawa, CIL around ;the corner, I have some still in the shop, pm if you want some


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Home Hardware stocks Watco and it seems to be pretty good as far as rattle cans go.

Anyone who has a Richelieu account can purchase and have it sent anywhere, I send stuff direct from them to job sites all over Ontario all the time.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Last time I used it I bought Watco from Home Depot

Nathan


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

I bought Mohawk from the Ottawa Richelieu. I work in the tech dept at a school, so they agreed to sell it to me. It is great!


----------



## Blair Dunlop (Feb 17, 2017)

Try Ardec in Saint-Sauveur Quebec they have an online store, are very helpful and good products...... Ardec - Finishing Products


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I buy Behlen from Ardec


----------



## ferguson911 (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi guys,

Just going through threads of people looking for lacquer. These guys can supply all of canada with nitro. I just finished a fiesta red tele with their product. Was super happy. Im trying to get the word out because i know myself how frustrated ive been over the years trying to find a source. And a source thats good. These guys checked all my boxes. Ill be back. Hope this helps spread the word to those looking!

Great lakes custom colour 

Www.greatlakescustomcolour.com


----------

